# Magnesium for Relaxation and Health



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2016)

I take Magnesium Citrate daily, and am currently running an Epsom Salts bath for my husband.  I think Magnesium is needed for good health either through food, supplements or both.  More info here on its benefits.  http://healthimpactnews.com/2016/magnesium-the-master-mineral-that-is-a-key-to-overall-health/



> Magnesium is at the core of green plants’ ability to synthesize sunlight and carbon dioxide into oxygen. It is the heart of chlorophyll, which serves us by carrying oxygen into red blood cells and preventing anemia.
> 
> Supplementing calcium gets a lot of attention, but without magnesium it isn’t carried into bone structures where it belongs. Yes, there are other factors for absorbing calcium into bones, such as vitamins D and K2. Magnesium is a major factor though.
> 
> ...


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 3, 2016)

I also take Mag Citrate(from iherb.com)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2016)

Very good Tnt.  I've been using the capsules, Natural Factors, 2 a day gives 300mg.  Unless a softgel is tiny like a D3 or a Lutein, I have trouble swallowing pills.  Used to take Magnesium Malate until they stopped the capsules and went to solid pills.  I open all my capsules and mix them in the morning with orange juice, turmeric and chlorella.  Easier to take for me that way.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 3, 2016)

Epson Salts, one of my favorite products. Makes my tired old knees feel better and any other joint that has decided to act up.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 3, 2016)

I have a bottle of Magnesium Malate as well; I prefer the mag citrate as it has the digestive system 'enhancement' benefit with increased dosage....when needed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2016)

I know Ruth, I sometimes use it in a foot bath too, along with Johnson's powdered foot soap.

That is a good side effect Tnt, if you need it.  I've never had that effect from Magnesium, but I have taken Vitamin C (ascorbic acid) to bowel tolerance, mega doses, to kick out a cold.


----------



## deesierra (Dec 3, 2016)

I've been taking 500mg's of Magnesium Oxide daily for over a year now, as suggested by a holistic nutritionist to treat my embarrassing and inconvenient leaky bladder issue. It works!!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 4, 2016)

When I was hospitalized for meningitis last Spring,they said I was seriously deficient in magnesium and started me on it while I was there. I am still taking 400mg. a day and am going to continue.


----------



## Meringue (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for the info from all you posters     I have just started taking a daily magnesium capsule, as I read it helps alleviate leg cramps at night


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2016)

Meringue said:


> I have just started taking a daily magnesium capsule, as I read it helps alleviate leg cramps at night



I use Magnesium Oil for leg cramps, it relieves them almost immediately, but you have to have it handy, like on your nightstand, etc.  I bought a small 8 ounce bottle from this company years ago, and I still have some left. http://www.globallight.net/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=245  You have to use very little, right on the cramp in most situations.  I've tried another cheaper brand, but it wasn't as good.

It will tend to make your skin itchy when you use it, depending on where I apply it, it doesn't bother me too much, it doesn't last that long.  But sometimes I'll put some lotion over the area afterwards, and that alleviates the itching.  My husband gets good results with it too, when he gets a cramp.  Luckily we don't get them that often.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 11, 2016)

I take about 450 mg of Magnesium Oxide daily for mild asthma symptoms and regularity. For clearing my airways, especially during allergy season, the oxide seems to work better than the citrate for me. I know it's supposed to be the other way around but I've tried both. I'm not sure why it would help asthma symptoms. I've researched it and can find very little that would even suggest it. But ever since I started using it about 3 years ago I haven't needed to use an inhaler at all. Go figure.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 11, 2016)

Gives me cramps and diarrhea


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2016)

BlondieBoomer said:


> I take about 450 mg of Magnesium Oxide daily for mild asthma symptoms and regularity. For clearing my airways, especially during allergy season, the oxide seems to work better than the citrate for me. I know it's supposed to be the other way around but I've tried both. I'm not sure why it would help asthma symptoms. I've researched it and can find very little that would even suggest it. But ever since I started using it about 3 years ago I haven't needed to use an inhaler at all. Go figure.



So good that you got such positive results Blondie with your Mag Oxide, whichever form works for you is definitely the one to stick with.  I've just read that people who are sensitive to Magnesium may be more subjected to loose stools with the Oxide as opposed to the Citrate.  I've only used Citrate, and don't have a problem with the larger amounts I may take.

I've heard that Magnesium is useful for asthma too, helps relax the lungs and relieve constricted airways.  Also, those with Magnesium deficiencies are shown to have a higher amount of histamines in their system.  The Mag Oil I mentioned earlier can be used topically also in conjunction with the pills/capsules for added benefits if you like.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 11, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> So good that you got such positive results Blondie with your Mag Oxide, whichever form works for you is definitely the one to stick with.  I've just read that people who are sensitive to Magnesium may be more subjected to loose stools with the Oxide as opposed to the Citrate.  I've only used Citrate, and don't have a problem with the larger amounts I may take.
> 
> I've heard that Magnesium is useful for asthma too, helps relax the lungs and relieve constricted airways.  Also, those with Magnesium deficiencies are shown to have a higher amount of histamines in their system.  The Mag Oil I mentioned earlier can be used topically also in conjunction with the pills/capsules for added benefits if you like.



It may not work for full fledged asthma. I've never had an actual asthma attack, just the tight feeling in my chest and shortness of breath. But still, it's very effective. My sister sometimes gets leg cramps at night. I'll have to tell her about the Magnesium Oil. I see they have that brand on Amazon.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 22, 2016)

Some say magnesium helps the body absorb other minerals like zinc & calcium. Magnesium was/is combined with calcium as dolomite. Magnesium also sold as a combination vitamin pill with calcium & zinc. But too much magnesium might cause a zinc deficiency. It's a fine balance.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/505493-will-taking-too-much-magnesium-cause-a-zinc-deficiency/


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Dec 23, 2016)

Conversely, consuming too much magnesium typically causes diarrhea as the body attempts to excrete the excess. High magnesium foods include dark leafy greens, nuts, seeds, fish, beans, whole grains, avocados, yogurt, bananas, dried fruit, dark chocolate, and more. The current recommended daily value for magnesium is 400mg.I take a daily multiple vitamin that contains magnesium.

Eating a couple of bananas a day is supposed to be a good source also.


----------



## silla (Dec 30, 2016)

Imo, the best form is ionic magnesium citrate. I use a powder called Natural Calm by Natural Vitality. You mix with hot/warm water and it's rather soothing, especially knowing it's magnesium that is said to help with heart and nervous system.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2016)

It sounds like a good product Silla, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2017)

*How Magnesium and Magnesium Oil Helps Pain and Inflammation*

I take Magnesium Citrate daily for muscle health, inflammation prevention, and magnesium oil for occasional leg, foot or hand cramps.  Full article here.




> *Inflammation and Pain Management with Magnesium*
> 
> Written By:
> *Dr. Mark Sircus
> ...


----------



## Redlo Nosrep (Feb 15, 2017)

Victor Meldrew said:


> Conversely, consuming too much magnesium typically causes diarrhea as the body attempts to excrete the excess. High magnesium foods include dark leafy greens, nuts, seeds, fish, beans, whole grains, avocados, yogurt, bananas, dried fruit, dark chocolate, and more. The current recommended daily value for magnesium is 400mg.I take a daily multiple vitamin that contains magnesium.
> 
> Eating a couple of bananas a day is supposed to be a good source also.



My husband drinks the fizzy magnesium powder supplement with water every night, but I eat every food on your list almost daily, so I haven't supplemented. I guess I should try his powder, too -- maybe I'll be able to leap tall buildings with a single bound afterward, heh.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2017)

*For Stress*

Full article HERE.



> Stress Physiology
> 
> 
> Our ancestors had to contend with a dangerous  world; the body’s stress response developed as a survival mechanism.  But the hazards they faced didn’t last along and after a stressful  episode was over, the body went back to normal.
> ...


----------



## RiverUp (Mar 6, 2018)

Sigh.  I really like magnesium.  It is calming and if you have a "heart murmur," magnesium can make it beat smooth as butter.


----------

